# Bosnian Recipes



## LIZZY1234 (Apr 8, 2008)

Hi.  Im wondering  if  any one out  there  has any  Bosnian recipes  that  they could tell me about. My  next door  neighbors  are  Bosnian and do alot  of Bosnian cooking.  the  wife has  just   passed away yesterday and i was wanting to cook something for them Bosnian as they have alot of family in. Does anyone know of any recipes  they could share  that is fairly simple to do??


----------



## Jeekinz (Apr 8, 2008)

I found these by Googling "Bosnian recipe"

Bosnian Recipes - MuslimVillage Forums

One dish listed is Baklava.


----------



## suziquzie (Apr 8, 2008)

Google.... who'd a thunk?


----------

